# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Any one Try This?

## inspector_injector

Any one try this and did it work? Thinking about ordering later on.

----------


## system admin

it will work for the drugs stated. check out the lab tests

bc

----------


## GearAholic

yes i've personally used it, its a great product you can check out my test it should be posted

----------


## aletnem

i just finished my five days sat it was some good stuff if you take it you can fill something is working i felt a little funny,,,, head ace and hungry as hell slight mood change ....

----------


## system admin

It makes your skin nice and hydrated and you can deffinatly tell that your body is cleansed. 

How was the bathroom trips in between the time you started and now?  :Smilie: 

Bc

----------


## system admin

Are you getting it tested? Your body will be cleansed of everything (all drugs and toxins) until you use again.

bc

----------


## TheNextBigThing

I am going to try it. If I end up getting tested, I will let you know how it worked. I really hope it does.

----------


## system admin

it will work. Let us know when it does.

bc

----------


## inspector_injector

Thanks for the tips guys.

----------


## patrickmill

ordering what??? i got a guy who needs help with this can someone lemme know

----------


## system admin

what do you need to know?

----------


## geoff2000

would i lose any strength gains after the 5 days of cleansing,and can you still continue to take creatine and get the full effect out of it?

----------


## system admin

It all depends on your body. I did not lose much at all.

bc

----------


## bigbadcountryboy

will it remove equipoise in 5 days?

----------


## system admin

NO.. EQ is not going to be removed. EQ, DECA , and Tren will not cleanse in 5 days.

Bc

----------


## DarKOmeN

is it true that the clense doesnt work for deca ???

----------


## Doc.Sust

doesnt work for deca

----------


## big swoll

is there anyone here who has used this to pass a drug test....not a trial test, but a real one....i am a drug tested athlete and am wondering if there are any others here who could help

----------


## Jon0489

I think it is wore or you then good for you look @ ingrediants

----------


## baseball_guy

how long or what can i do to remove deca from my system?? i cant believe its such a sinch

----------


## PEWN

welcome to 2005

----------


## baseball_guy

wat does that mean ?
welcome to 2005?????

----------

